# What are your other hobbies?



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

Slow day on the board, wanting to generate some more discussion. Apologies if this has been discussed before...

We all share at least one common hobby, the love of our CCs. In an effort to better know others, what else do you like to do?

Ill kick it off...

SCUBA, sailing in the caribbean (when I can), auto racing, and eating seafood (rarity to have fresh seafood in St Louis), drinking beer, golf. Oh, and sports.

Whatcha got B/SOTL?

Have a good weekend,

Tim


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Motorcycles, fishing, fine wine, microbrews, golf, working out, photography, high-end audio, hammered dulcimer.


----------



## Tgs679 (Mar 2, 2014)

Sailing, Hiking, Shooting, Building PCs, Fixing stuff.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Racing just about anything fast, especially high horsepower motorcycles. There is no feeling in the world like having your knee down through a corner at triple digit speeds...

Martial arts (Wushu, Capoeira, Muay Thai)

Breakdancing (been breaking since 1983)

Making plumbing look like artwork

That about sums it up.


----------



## Bernardini (Nov 14, 2013)

Besides cigars, I really enjoy cooking, wine, golf, and pretty much watching and divulging in all sports. Oh yeah, my wife complains the most about my Fantasy Hockey teams, thinks it is "dumb". She is probably right about that one!


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

Other hobbies?


----------



## Bad Andy (Jul 16, 2011)

Hmm... lots of things to keep me busy. Boating/Fishing, photography, cooking/BBQ'ing, scotch, sports, and automotive stuff. I'm also a "tinkerer". I just like to build/rebuild random stuff, or re-organize my garage, or stuff like that. But lately work has kept me very busy, so not much time to do much else.


----------



## stltimmy1979 (Nov 1, 2013)

The invisible man said:


> Other hobbies?


Not following, didn't see you post any.

Edit, I think this is sarcasm I didn't pick up on. Just like to smoke CCs.


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

Let's see there are a few...

Shooting 
Reloading all calibers that I shoot.
Metal Detecting
Working out (though I still kinda consider this a chore)
And most recently wet shaving with a double edge safety razor.


----------



## The invisible man (Dec 18, 2012)

teedles915 said:


> And most recently wet shaving with a double edge safety razor.


Ah yes, the lost art of the wet shave,nothing beats a badgers hair brush.Merkur makes some great double edge safety razors along with some very sharp high quality double edge blades, but for the money Derby blades are probably the best thing going, can be found in boxes of 50 on E bay pretty cheap, been using them for the last 6 years or so.

Oh, if I can give you one bit of advice, go out and buy a styptic pencil, your going to need it for all those knicks lol.


----------



## Redwyvern (Aug 6, 2013)

Hmm..., 
Snorkeling when I'm on a cruise, computer repair, Internet research, torrenting, and pretty soon I'll be getting into Home Brewing. I wanna set up my basement to make my own beer.


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

funny coming from someone who owns a tackle shop and a charter captain, but golf is my passion.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

travel ... grew up an air force brat and have never lost my love of travel .

derrek


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

I like to tinker with firearms.

Teedles, have you got any 8mm? I'm running low.


----------



## bresdogsr (Jan 27, 2005)

Travel, family, camping, photography, BBQ, bourbon, gin, scotch.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

family, watching football and basketball and music, lately watching everything on disney jr with my daughter so if anyone wants to do frozen karaoke im your guy


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> family, watching football and basketball and music, lately watching everything on disney jr with my daughter so if anyone wants to do frozen karaoke im your guy


I'm partial to Octonauts.


----------



## Bshambo (Jun 20, 2013)

egoo33 said:


> family, watching football and basketball and music, lately watching everything on disney jr with my daughter so if anyone wants to do frozen karaoke im your guy


if you need to know anything about the ninja turtles I'm your man Eric.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

pmr1010 said:


> I'm partial to Octonauts.


my guy is the cat with the eye patch you know hes seen some shit


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

Bshambo said:


> if you need to know anything about the ninja turtles I'm your man Eric.


i tried getting my daughter into them but it was a no go, i miss the original animation style and uncle phil from fresh prince was the voice of shredder. food for thought


----------



## teedles915 (Jun 18, 2009)

pmr1010 said:


> I like to tinker with firearms.
> 
> Teedles, have you got any 8mm? I'm running low.


Nope sorry, almost all of my shooting is handgun. The only long gun shooting I do is 22LR and 9mm in a carbine.


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

egoo33 said:


> family, watching football and basketball and music, lately watching everything on disney jr with my daughter so if anyone wants to do frozen karaoke im your guy


I am right there with you... I even took my daughters to a singalong version of Frozen at our local movie theater, and yes, I was singing. Try to get your kids into Phineas and Ferb, trust me. It is definitrely written for kids, but there are adult jokes throw in throughout the show to keep us from banging our heads into a wall.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Audio equipment (mostly analog) , music, BBQ


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Guns, Cigars, Cars in that order.


----------



## egoo33 (Jul 21, 2013)

anthony d said:


> I am right there with you... I even took my daughters to a singalong version of Frozen at our local movie theater, and yes, I was singing. Try to get your kids into Phineas and Ferb, trust me. It is definitrely written for kids, but there are adult jokes throw in throughout the show to keep us from banging our heads into a wall.


Thats too funny we're going to frozen on ice in February, and right now shes starting to get into Wreck It Ralph which is awesome but I can watch that movie a million times over. I will definitely check out Phineas and Ferb


----------



## anthony d (May 10, 2014)

Wreck it Ralph is a great movie!


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

My days consist of family stuff, work, reading, watching sports and playing music. These are my other 2 "kids".


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Guns, Cigars, Cars in that order.


More reasons to love Tony!


----------



## Reggie (Oct 21, 2013)

1. Firearms - especially those designs from the 1800's - but I enjoy a few of the newer designs as well 
2. Reloading - mainly 45LC due to number 1.
3. Scotch Whisky - but never together with number 1 or 2.
4. Fishing - I live for my yearly trip to Canada!
5. Deer Hunting - until I lost my hunting spot a couple years ago 
6. Cigars - but never together with number 2. - and because I needed a cheaper hobby - just kidding


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

Reggie said:


> 3. Scotch Whisky - but never together with number 1 or 2.


We hope not before 1 or 2 either :lol:


----------



## six10 (May 23, 2013)

View attachment 88445

Add another who likes guns, just picked this 6920 up.


----------



## Myrddwn (Jun 16, 2013)

Writing. Single malt. Carpentry. Dating(when you are married with an open relationship, having two girlfriends becomes an all encompassing hobby). Recently, running 3 miles each morning. Beekeeping. Dungeons and Dragons.


----------



## Heath (Aug 16, 2013)

hobbies what is that. I have 3 kids under 4. hobbies, hobbies are you kidding me this is my only hobby. I dream about the days before kids when I enjoyed diving, traveling to tropical places, going out to eat collecting and sampling wine though.


----------



## JustTroItIn (Jan 12, 2014)

Motorcycles, both street and dirt. I have a special love for vintage and Euro bikes.


----------



## BlueDevil07 (Jun 20, 2013)

1. Flying dirigibles over nudist colonies.
2. Running down the street naked in powdered wigs.
3. Forcing neighborhood animals to wear flamboyant Victorian-era apparel.
4. Making up off-the-wall scenarios.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

When I am not work it's usually spending time with the family. One daughter now and another little one on the way. Outside of family I do enjoy playing golf. I used to play a lot, but not as much now. From there I'm usually on the water or in a boat. I've always been around water and enjoy skiing, personal water crafts, and general boating.


----------



## Big Tex (Apr 18, 2011)

Travel, fishing, shooting, hunting, model airplanes(building and flying), family and motorcycles (riding and wrenching)


----------



## HardHeaded (Nov 6, 2013)

Currently the only other hobby I have time for is playing Magic the Gathering. It's more than a little nerdy but it gets me out of the house.

Once i'm done working around the house I should have the time to get back into wood working. I'm attempting to only use hand tools for everything so its very time consuming and the perfect winter hobby to do in my basement.


----------



## Booyaa (Nov 6, 2010)

After working and dealing with the kids I don't have much time to do anything other than have a cigar and relax.


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

1. Fly Fishing (Any water I can - Fresh or Salt)
2. Fly Tying.
3. Kayak Fishing
4. Shooting
5. Traditional Archery
6. Painting
7. Golf (Not good at all, just like to play for fun)


----------



## zoey (Nov 17, 2013)

Hmm hobbies.....I am all over the board but my current hobbies are as follows:

1. Shooting (handgun, rifle, long distance shooting, clays)
2. Reloading (see #1 )
3. Bikes (own 6 bikes)
4. Working on the bikes (see #3 )
5. Building computers
6. Electronics (my wife swears I switch the A/V setup weekly)
7. Spend as much time on bikes as I can
8. Chess
9. Reading (I bounce all over on what I am reading....have a deg. in English so the bug never really left)
10. Clubbing
11. Dominating fantasy football leagues


----------



## haebar (Jun 9, 2012)

Hiking, canoeing, fishing, working on PCs, watching football, spending time with my girlfriend, enjoying good spirits, and pipe collecting.


----------



## KungFumeta (Aug 7, 2014)

High-end audio
Road cycling
Cars, cars, cars (working on them, driving, trackdays)
Bikes, bikes, bikes (working on them, riding, trackdays)
All forms of tobacco besides CCs
Building PCs (seem to be quite a lot of us around)
Good scotch
Reading

And many others i'd love to add to the list but I currently lack the funds for. Mechanical watches, for example...

Funny how nobody has mentioned any sort of video games...


----------



## T.E.Fox (Jul 11, 2013)

A lot of my hobby time is just an extension of my career - just working on things of my own instead of someone else's. I enjoy metalwork, woodwork and all their subdivisions, fishing, occasional spot of reading, keeping the yard in check, snorkelling in the warmer months, spending a lot of time on the internet reading about other hobbies, attempting to play my Les Paul et cetera...


----------

